# Housing / Enclosure Questions



## TLassetter82 (Apr 7, 2014)

My husband and I are new to raising goats. We haven't bought any yet. We are trying to be as prepared as we can before hand. We are planning on keeping a Nubian / Boer herd. The Nubians will be full Nubians, and the Boers will be full Boers. No crosses. My questions are: Can we keep the Male Boer and Male Nubian in the same 15' x 20' barn and 40' x 75' (approx.) enclosure together? I am pretty sure we can keep the females together. I have done a lot of research on Nubians, not so much on Boers. Also, I will have Idaho Pasture Pigs in with the girls. I've been told it will be ok with the Nubians, anyone know if the Boers will not work out being on pasture with the pigs? The ducks will also have access to both pasture areas and both barns.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I dont have bucks, so I cant offer advice on that part. However, one thing to consider with this plan, is how will you work the actual breeding? Do you have another area where you'll put one of the bucks with whoever you wish him to breed? I've heard they have to have more than fencing between them, as they'll breed through fencing. If the bucks are anywhere near the females (they can smell them from a pretty long ways away), I would think they may get aggressive with each other as they likely would in the wild - fighting for breeding rights. Though that's total speculation and I could be totally wrong. Some bucks will do anything to get to a female in heat, so adequate fencing is a must. 

As far as the ducks go, you'll probably get mixed feedback. Lots of people have their chickens in with their goats - and lots of people advise against it. My chickens have their own area in the barn and their own yard... but they do frequently get in with the goats. During kidding season I try to keep the chickens out and am mostly successful. But when there aren't kids, I dont bother. I like the bug cleanup that the chickens do, and I only have 9 birds and plenty of space, so there aren't big ol' piles of manure anywhere.


----------



## TLassetter82 (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes, there is a separate enclosure for breeding. It is smaller (approx 30' square) But I figure that is all the room I need for breeding. That is the only time it will be used. All Of the fencing is hog wire with one strand of electric wire about 18" off the ground. It has worked well for my father in law. There is a minimum of ten feet between any two enclosures. I can separate the ducks and make it to where they don't have access to either goat pen. I was just thinking that it would be more space for the ducks. I could also make it where they can get into the male enclosure, but not get in with the females, and kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As far as housing bucks, it will depend on the bucks. Some bucks can live together with no problems and others can't. You will just see with time.

I would be careful about pigs living with the goats.


----------



## TLassetter82 (Apr 7, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> As far as housing bucks, it will depend on the bucks. Some bucks can live together with no problems and others can't. You will just see with time.
> 
> I would be careful about pigs living with the goats.


So I need to set it up for the males to be separate. I guess I could beef up the breeding pen just in case... Then I would have to do something different when it comes time to breed. Could I just put the female I want to breed in with the male I want to breed her with? But then I would have to have a neutered male for each of my mating males, and would have to remove them prior to putting the female in... :question: This is all so confusing.

As far as the pigs go, I have talked extensively with breeders and they all assure me that with the pasture pigs, they haven't had any problems pasturing them with goats. Do you know of any potential problems? The pigs will come later though. We will get a couple, and if it doesn't work out, we won't keep pigs. Or try to figure out a different setup.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I had talked to 2 different vets when I looked into putting pigs in with alpacas and they both said to be careful about salmonella. Also pigs can get aggressive.

There is no reason why you can't try housing bucks together. Just be prepared to separate if necessary. 

You can do pen breeding. Many people do that.


----------



## TLassetter82 (Apr 7, 2014)

With pen breeding, I'm not 100% sure I understand. That's where you put your male in the female enclosure, and let him go? If so, I don't want to do that because I don't want any Nubian Boer crosses.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have a separate pen to put a male and female in when the female is in heat. You only leave them together for a couple of hours. If she isn't in heat, then you would remove them and put them back in their own pens. You would stick around to make sure breeding happens. Then you have a date when they are bred.


----------



## TLassetter82 (Apr 7, 2014)

That is how we were planning on setting it up. But if I have to separate my males, I will have to expand and use the breeding pen for an enclosure and put a shelter in it. I am 'mapping' out my property, and the area I have to work with using a 3d modeling program. I think I can work it where each breeding male would have an approx. 40'x65' enclosure with a 10'x15' barn. And my breeding pen would be approx. 35'x40' with no shelter (since it will only be used for breeding.)


----------



## TLassetter82 (Apr 7, 2014)

The female barn will be 21'x15' with three 7'x7' kidding stalls (since I am building it new instead of converting my shop) The Boer Male will share the building. But will be completely sealed off from the Females. It will be built as one building, but will basically be two buildings butted up against each other.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I think it is really good that you are thinking about these things now, before you get them. I know nothing about pigs and next to nothing about ducks (though I would love to have some and if you have any advice I would love to hear it) but I do have a bit of experience with keeping bucks together. My two live quite well, though being Alpines they do spar a bit. I paired them together when they were months old, and I do believe that helps. I am hoping to get two more bucklings this year and will be keeping them separated for a good long while until they are old enough to deal with the yearlings. One of the bucks will be a smaller breed, so I am waiting to see how it plays out keeping him in with the standards. Good luck!


----------



## TLassetter82 (Apr 7, 2014)

We don't have the ducks yet... Only Chickens for now. Next is Goats. The rest will come later. We just want to try to cover all of our bases so we don't get in over our heads  I am probably going to try to acquire all of my females first, and get the bucks later. My father in law is going to keep Boers, so I will wait until he has a buckling ready before I buy a Nubian buckling. That way they are both young, and try to house them together. If it doesn't work out, I have a back up plan for another enclosure.Thank you, and Good Luck to you too!


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

*What program are you using?*



TLassetter82 said:


> That is how we were planning on setting it up. But if I have to separate my males, I will have to expand and use the breeding pen for an enclosure and put a shelter in it. I am 'mapping' out my property, and the area I have to work with using a 3d modeling program. I think I can work it where each breeding male would have an approx. 40'x65' enclosure with a 10'x15' barn. And my breeding pen would be approx. 35'x40' with no shelter (since it will only be used for breeding.)


I'd like to know what modeling program you are using?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Cubify has a great software at an even better price called cubify design. I think it is 199.99


----------



## TLassetter82 (Apr 7, 2014)

Google Sketchup... It's free to download. I love it. I have designed houses, barns, greenhouses, and all kinds of things.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks, TLassetter!


----------



## TLassetter82 (Apr 7, 2014)

No Problem


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks to you both for the recommends. Will check them out.


----------

